# Mix Pic



## Road Dog (Oct 11, 2011)

Haven't posted one in awhile.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

Real nice,...Love the Rumford's lookalike!


----------



## LC (Oct 12, 2011)

Always liked the gun candy containers . I bought and sold a good many of them over the years , have not seen one out there about for a good many years now .


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice green Rumford's.  I've never seen a green one.  What do some of the others say?  Great picture.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll. Those Rumfords show up now and then in that green. Looking for a teal that leans more toward blue. I use to have 3 or 4 different type guns ,but I sold some off. Looks like the Hughesdale is staying with me for awhile more as I was trying to sell it earlier.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2011)

..fodder fer da mix.. []


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^[8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_...whats that????_


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice bottles and pic Rory!!!

 PD


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^[8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_...whats that????_


 That's his reflection!--in the glass bottom[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Haven't posted one in awhile.[]


 Great shot of your glass.  is the gun a  Candy or  booze  holder?[8|]---i have a clear one!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2011)

AS always Rory, love your pics... Another great one!


----------

